# Cooper's All Pro LED Dimmable can lights



## DirtyWorksHS (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently installed 6 LED can lights on a dimmer switch made for LED lights. I blew three incandescent dimmers before installing the correct one made for LED. The lights still won't come on. Is it possible that the ballasts inside the lights have been damaged?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Not a sparky but I would say that is a good possibility.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 13, 2009)

DirtyWorksHS said:


> I blew three incandescent dimmers before installing the correct one made for LED.


What do you mean by "blew"? Incompatable dimmer will flicker, buzz, poor dimming range. They don't usually blow up. Sure you don't have another problem?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

..."Blew three incandescent dimmers..."


----------



## DirtyWorksHS (Nov 9, 2011)

joe cool said:


> What do you mean by "blew"? Incompatable dimmer will flicker, buzz, poor dimming range. They don't usually blow up. Sure you don't have another problem?


The dimmers buzzed and then would not "click" when I pressed the switch. The breaker is not tripping and the switches/lights are hooked up properly. Any ideas?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Touch the line to the load and see if they go on...if the lights turn on then they are just fine....if they don't then no dimmer in the world will fix your problem.:laughing:


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I would say do what Inner 10 says. We have done several LED and CFL installs with dimmers. The one thing I make sure of is that the LED and CFL bulbs are dimmable. I also use the switches and dimmers that are specifically made for LED's and CFL's ( they tend to be the same whether it's LED or CFL).

In one initial install I had dimmable CFL's on a standard incandescent dimmer and they worked fine, no issues. But I did switch to a specific CFL dimmer switch. 

Chances are that the electronics in the LED's are shot now. But, I would test it like Inner 10 says and see if the lights operate. If so, then make sure the LED's are dimmable and switch out to a LED dimmer.


----------



## DirtyWorksHS (Nov 9, 2011)

cwatbay said:


> I would say do what Inner 10 says. We have done several LED and CFL installs with dimmers. The one thing I make sure of is that the LED and CFL bulbs are dimmable. I also use the switches and dimmers that are specifically made for LED's and CFL's ( they tend to be the same whether it's LED or CFL).
> 
> In one initial install I had dimmable CFL's on a standard incandescent dimmer and they worked fine, no issues. But I did switch to a specific CFL dimmer switch.
> 
> Chances are that the electronics in the LED's are shot now. But, I would test it like Inner 10 says and see if the lights operate. If so, then make sure the LED's are dimmable and switch out to a LED dimmer.


Thanks for the input. I will try what you and Inner 10 suggested. Hopefully I won't have to replace $300 worth of fixtures.  Oh well! Lesson learned!


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Might have been cheaper to hire a pro. :shutup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

DirtyWorksHS said:


> Thanks for the input. I will try what you and Inner 10 suggested. Hopefully I won't have to replace $300 worth of fixtures.  Oh well! Lesson learned!


so did they work?


----------



## DirtyWorksHS (Nov 9, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> so did they work?


Yes they did. I took each can down and tested them with an ohm meter. There was a small cut in the romex and it was grounding out against a metal brace on the truss/joist. 

Two "pros" missed that today... 

Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## joe cool (Jun 13, 2009)

joe cool said:


> Sure you don't have another problem?


I think I can say "I told you so."


----------



## DirtyWorksHS (Nov 9, 2011)

joe cool said:


> I think I can say "I told you so."


Ha! I believe you can! It was wired correctly though!  Good call Joe!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

"...Two pros missed that..." 

What DIY'er installed it?


----------

